# Art Sales, Animal in trouble, and donations?



## misakithecrow (Oct 29, 2017)

Hello!

Before I get into anything else, this is a modgepodge of random information, for which I apologize. I thought this location the most appropriate to post in for it, however, (admins) feel free to remove/ relocate it should that not be the case.

That said, I am selling some art. I do commissions upon request. Different chibi styles, head shots, character refs, and other things. I link to some examples can be seen here: https://www.furaffinity.net/user/misakithecrow/

Other stuff: Long story/short, theres a local listing for a 'rabbit' for sale, where the owner claims he has a female rabbit for a fee of 40 dollars. I went to see her today, and she lives in deplorable conditions. I do understand these animals are sometimes utilized for the protein as meat, but I believe that no living creature should be treated with such disrespect, even if their intended purpose is for slaughter. She was severely emaciated, surrounded in an enclosure about 4 ft, by 2 ft in her own feces, and overall in bad condition. He says that he doesn't have the time/room for her, and should he not receive any offers, he will shoot her by the end of this week. Aka Saturday, tomorrow. The local shelters can't be bothered to address the situation properly, and though I have the space and time for her, I don't have the money to spare for the fee that the owner wants.

I am currently asking for donations and doing anything extra I can.

Please PM me for any offers, advice, questions regarding anything on this post. I will be online all of today. I am reaching out to the locals here for help, and doing my best to complete some odd jobs for funds. Thanks for reading!


----------

